# Danze faucets similar to Pegasus?



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

I have had to work on a few Danze faucets in the last few years, the T/S single handle to be specific. To me these seem really low quality and flimsy. It seems like the Home Cheapo brand, Pegasus, a high end looking faucet but with cheap parts that are poorly made and designed. The other weird part is that I have been seeing them in the higher end homes like the $700K to $1mil range home. Really nice homes with high end interior design but with nice looking garbage faucets always amazes me. Any thoughts on Danze here? Anyone like them? I know they offer lifetime warranty but if you're always repairing it than who cares about a warranty.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Danze is kohlers' "high end" line. It costs more and is complete junk. It's made so much differently than a kohler.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> Danze is kohlers' "high end" line. It costs more and is complete junk. It's made so much differently than a kohler.


Wow! I had no clue. Thank you. Yeah, complete junk.


----------



## lockeplumbing (Sep 25, 2013)

Danze, Gerber, and Gobo are pretty much the exact same. I dont think Danze has anything to do with Kohler at all though.

Micah Robinson
Locke Plumbing
lockeplumbing.com 865-525-9318


----------



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

Installed them a few years back(pre 2008) in a couple of 1M+ homes,sales rep made multiple visits to both of them with misc. parts to fix them(carts.,poor finish,etc.).It wasn't the local Kohler rep.,I don't think they are related and i seem to remember the valves saying "made in China"on them.


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

I would be very surprised if this stuff is kohlers "high end" product line. Kohler makes pretty decent fixtures, Danze is trash, and I have seen it in pretty nice homes as well.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

love2surf927 said:


> I would be very surprised if this stuff is kohlers "high end" product line. Kohler makes pretty decent fixtures, Danze is trash, and I have seen it in pretty nice homes as well.


So why are high end contractors recommending them? Or are customers requesting it? Where's the marketing coming from?


----------



## lockeplumbing (Sep 25, 2013)

Its because people go for looks not quality.

Micah Robinson
Locke Plumbing
lockeplumbing.com 865-525-9318


----------



## CaberTosser (Mar 7, 2013)

The Danze/Gerber I deal with are absolute rubbish. I have two 20+ storey condo towers chock full of them. They're at least consistent, the kitchen faucets are as horrible as the tub & shower faucets. I've found a half dozen of the tub & shower faucets leaking *behind the trim escutcheon* and coming out the ceiling of the suite below them, this when the faucet isn't even being used. The kitchen ones all leak at the spout, diverters seize up so the water only comes out through the separate spray head and they're invariably loose (potential installer issue, but should a faucet really loosen up so easily?). The buildings only about 6 years old for Pete's sake. The subsequent damage caused by these POS fixtures in terms of drywall, baseboards, flooring, mold remediation, etc is ridiculous and the condo association/owners are stuck footing the bill. I'll be replacing them whenever I get approval, and pushing the matter as best I can. The tub & shower ones will be a royal PITA, especially considering the quantity of them. Probably not something I'd want to be on personally, sounds like a good apprentice gig :thumbsup:

Having just been inspired to visit their website, I was aghast that they touted these pieces of garbage as having won unnamed awards from unnamed sources. Don't install their junk for anyone you want to keep as a client or friend. Their "Parma" line is the one we're having the nightmares with, but the tub & shower rough-in is going to be common to many.


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> So why are high end contractors recommending them? Or are customers requesting it? Where's the marketing coming from?


That's a good question I'm not sure. They claim to be a high end manufacturer on their site but from my personal experience they are poorly designed and don't function well, this is just my experience. If I had to guess a lot of people make decisions on their fixtures according to their look and are not given any input from someone who knows what they are talking about. I try to steer clients in a certain direction and explain why I prefer certain products. Without guidance a consumer is mostly buying based on looks and what the companies claims are. My two cents....


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

lockeplumbing said:


> Its because people go for looks not quality.
> 
> Micah Robinson
> Locke Plumbing
> lockeplumbing.com 865-525-9318


Beat me to it, short and sweet.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

I guess that's the long and the short of it. My current Danze customer said she checked reviews and they were all positive as of 6 years ago. 'Course she wasn't asking plumbers. She should have. Haha. Well, sounds like the consensus is that Danze is junk, just like I thought and just like Pegasus, looks good from the outside but garbage when you look close.


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> I guess that's the long and the short of it. My current Danze customer said she checked reviews and they were all positive as of 6 years ago. 'Course she wasn't asking plumbers. She should have. Haha. Well, sounds like the consensus is that Danze is junk, just like I thought and just like Pegasus, looks good from the outside but garbage when you look close.


Most customers probably write the reviews of the products just after they are installed. "oh honey it's beautiful, and look how well it works!" also some people don't realize how long products should last when they are quality products and installed by professionals.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

lockeplumbing said:


> Its because people go for looks not quality.
> 
> Micah Robinson
> Locke Plumbing
> lockeplumbing.com 865-525-9318


What's also odd is that in my experience, high end homes will have high end faucets, i.e. Kohler, Grohe, Jado, Santec, etc. & nothing about Danze looks high end. Oh well, it makes me money. I just need to charge more for the hassle with them


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> What's also odd is that in my experience, high end homes will have high end faucets, i.e. Kohler, Grohe, Jado, Santec, etc. & nothing about Danze looks high end. Oh well, it makes me money. I just need to charge more for the hassle with them


I was going to mention that too it looks cheap. At least Jado, Grohe and Kohler look classy.


----------



## lockeplumbing (Sep 25, 2013)

People don't like to spend the money. They want the cheapest good looking faucet they can get. Kohler, Grohe and others are not cheap at all. Thats why they buy faucets from big box stores.

Micah Robinson
Locke Plumbing
lockeplumbing.com 865-525-9318


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

love2surf927 said:


> I was going to mention that too it looks cheap. At least Jado, Grohe and Kohler look classy.


I should have said, Traditionally high end faucets. Yes, those brands all look classy. What about Phylrich?? Those were the most gaudy looking and expensive faucets I have ever seen or repaired. They were popular in the '80s and '90s for custom homes. I enjoy looking at their old catalogues. Hand painted toilets and pedestal sinks are sooo fancy.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

lockeplumbing said:


> People don't like to spend the money. They want the cheapest good looking faucet they can get. Kohler, Grohe and others are not cheap at all. Thats why they buy faucets from big box stores.
> 
> Micah Robinson
> Locke Plumbing
> lockeplumbing.com 865-525-9318


Yes, but I am talking about customers of a more discriminating taste. Ones that have copper tubs, imported Spanish tile throughout their house, and on and on. Customers where money is seemingly no object. It seems like the contractors are pushing them. It just sticks out like a sore thumb in those type of custom homes.


----------



## lockeplumbing (Sep 25, 2013)

Well you got me there. I dont know why they push those so much. They are really popular though because we sell a bunch of their cartridges.

Micah Robinson
Locke Plumbing
lockeplumbing.com 865-525-9318


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

CaberTosser said:


> The Danze/Gerber I deal with are absolute rubbish. I have two 20+ storey condo towers chock full of them. They're at least consistent, the kitchen faucets are as horrible as the tub & shower faucets. I've found a half dozen of the tub & shower faucets leaking behind the trim escutcheon and coming out the ceiling of the suite below them, this when the faucet isn't even being used. The kitchen ones all leak at the spout, diverters seize up so the water only comes out through the separate spray head and they're invariably loose (potential installer issue, but should a faucet really loosen up so easily?). The buildings only about 6 years old for Pete's sake. The subsequent damage caused by these POS fixtures in terms of drywall, baseboards, flooring, mold remediation, etc is ridiculous and the condo association/owners are stuck footing the bill. I'll be replacing them whenever I get approval, and pushing the matter as best I can. The tub & shower ones will be a royal PITA, especially considering the quantity of them. Probably not something I'd want to be on personally, sounds like a good apprentice gig :thumbsup:
> 
> Having just been inspired to visit their website, I was aghast that they touted these pieces of garbage as having won unnamed awards from unnamed sources. Don't install their junk for anyone you want to keep as a client or friend. Their "Parma" line is the one we're having the nightmares with, but the tub & shower rough-in is going to be common to many.


Good to know.


----------



## Msavage (Jan 12, 2014)

Danze has nothing to do with Kohler at all. Danze does contract to make other brands like some of the kitchen faucets sold at Costco they are all made in china


----------



## mightypipe (Dec 22, 2012)

Msavage said:


> Danze has nothing to do with Kohler at all. Danze does contract to make other brands like some of the kitchen faucets sold at Costco they are all made in china


You're right about danze having nothing to do with kohler, but just to keep it factual, danze does not make anything. Their faucets are made by several companies, some in china, but most elsewhere. Globe union is the biggest. They make faucets for danze, aqua source, Pegasus, glacier bay, and almost every other piece of crap company out there. 

They and others are also making faucets for delta, moen, and price pfister (or pfister, as they're now called. Most of these faucets are the cheaper models sold in big box stores. Have you ever taken apart a delta or moen faucet, and found what looked like price pfister plastic cartridges inside? If not, you will.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Msavage said:


> Danze has nothing to do with Kohler at all. Danze does contract to make other brands like some of the kitchen faucets sold at Costco they are all made in china


Made 3 posts without introduction... not a plumber here..


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> So why are high end contractors recommending them? Or are customers requesting it? Where's the marketing coming from?



It call making a profit 
For example my company do high end luxury apartments buy with with cheap material
For out side cleanouts ,instead of using the chief Sioux they use the cheap plastic with the chrome plate covers
Also they use the pearless shower and tub valves it all about keeping material cost down 
To turn profit!!!
For toilet they instead western


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

mightypipe said:


> You're right about danze having nothing to do with kohler, but just to keep it factual, danze does not make anything. Their faucets are made by several companies, some in china, but most elsewhere. Globe union is the biggest. They make faucets for danze, aqua source, Pegasus, glacier bay, and almost every other piece of crap company out there.
> 
> They and others are also making faucets for delta, moen, and price pfister (or pfister, as they're now called. Most of these faucets are the cheaper models sold in big box stores. Have you ever taken apart a delta or moen faucet, and found what looked like price pfister plastic cartridges inside? If not, you will.


Hmm, I didn't know that. It makes sense with the globalization of everything and the merging of many corporations. I have yet to see parts for a one brand used in another, though. Thanks for that, Mighty pipe.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Leach713 said:


> It call making a profit
> For example my company do high end luxury apartments buy with with cheap material
> For out side cleanouts ,instead of using the chief Sioux they use the cheap plastic with the chrome plate covers
> Also they use the pearless shower and tub valves it all about keeping material cost down
> ...


Those aren't what I'm talking about. Those are cheaply built spec homes with a high price and fancy name. I am referring to completely custom $1-2 mil homes with really high end everything and then Danze faucets. Anyhow, my question was answered: People don't know what a quality faucet looks like and reviews are misleading.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Leach713 said:


> It call making a profit
> For example my company do high end luxury apartments buy with with cheap material
> For out side cleanouts ,instead of using the chief Sioux they use the cheap plastic with the chrome plate covers
> Also they use the pearless shower and tub valves it all about keeping material cost down
> ...


Those aren't what I'm talking about. Those are cheaply built spec homes with a high price and fancy name in an affluent part of town. 

I am referring to completely custom $1-2 mil homes with really high end everything and then Danze faucets. Anyhow, my question was answered: People don't know what a quality faucet looks like and reviews are misleading.


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> Those aren't what I'm talking about. Those are cheaply built spec homes with a high price and fancy name in an affluent part of town. I am referring to completely custom $1-2 mil homes with really high end everything and then Danze faucets. Anyhow, my question was answered: People don't know what a quality faucet looks like and reviews are misleading.


Ahh
But I bet them custom home builder do it too.


----------



## Mike Jessome (Aug 7, 2008)

Danze faucets are sold at Canadian tire here in Canada it's like buying taymor faucets from Walmart or euro stream they are all garbage and junk cheap faucets


----------



## smoldrn (Oct 4, 2010)

Danze is owned by the same outfit that makes Glacier Bay. Pure junk.


----------

